# This knuckle head screams "poster child"!!!!



## RRouuselot

I got this from some people at VeriSEAL Group (the guys that can tell you if someone was a SEAL or not)

   This knuckle head screams "poster child"

http://www.nashvillerage.com/features/archives/05/01/65998141.shtml

   [size=+2]*Southern Samurai *[/size]                               





 [font=verdana, arial][size=-2]
[/size][/font] [font=arial,helvetica][size=-2] By Hollie Shulick
_Staff Writer_
   [/size][/font] 

     When you walk into *Executive Martial Arts,* it may take a few moments to notice some of the differences that set it apart from any of the hundred other martial arts studios in town. 

 It could be another local instructor fitting in a lesson before heading back to his own place, or maybe the swords and archery equipment lining the walls, along with imitation guns and knives. Or the bale of hay hanging from the ceiling, strictly for the purpose of testing the sharpness of the aforementioned swords. 

    The least intimidating thing in the studio is owner *Chris Garland* - at least on first glance.

 Chris could be any 31-year-old youd meet out on the town - good-looking, longish hair, muscular body. But hes more than he seems. He could very well be the most dangerous man in town. 

    And thats a good thing for local women. 

    Chris, grandson of bluegrass legend *Vassar Clements*, has his grandfather to thank for his 27 years of experience in the martial arts.

 " I was raised as a music child, and I would go overseas with my grandfather when he would do gigs, " Chris says of his introduction to martial arts at age 4. " It was always the Asian way to give gifts. So my grandfather asked them to give me what he wanted me to have (lessons in the martial arts), without really realizing what was going to happen years down the road, and what they would turn me into. " And thats *Samurai,* trained in a wide variety of martial arts practices, particularly the sword.

    His skill was immediately recognized, and Chris spent every summer until his teens training in *Korea and Japan.* He was a black belt by 7, teaching his own students by 16, *and by 17 was infantry in the army, training special forces.*

*  After four-and-a-half years of active duty, Chris became an independent contractor for the Special Forces.* He has recently retired and is now teaching self-defense full-time in Nashville.

    Ex-Marine *Jennifer Smith* has been training with Chris for the past five years, and even she admits she doesnt know what she was getting into. Having just moved here from Hawaii, she signed up with another mother who didnt want to go to self-defense classes alone. Now, Jennifer is one of Chris top students; she even teaches classes herself.

 " He was so intense, " Jennifer says of her initial meeting with Chris. " But I liked him immediately. At the time I didnt understand the depth of his knowledge, or what a treasure I had found right here. " 

    His knowledge includes proficiency in all ways of the Samurai, including *Hapkido, swordsmanship, archery, horseback riding, swimming* and - most importantly for his students - turning the *body into a ready-made weapon.*

 " I dont ever have to worry about being defenseless, " Jennifer says. " Im my best defense, and thats what Hapkido teaches you. " 

 " What I provide to the women is realism, " Chris says. " I provide them with the ability to feel safe. " That means using whatever is available for self-defense, from your hands to your shoelaces, to get away from an attacker. 

    According to Jennifer, just going to the first lesson is a step in the right direction.

     " We (students of Samurai) are a _one hit, one kill martial art_, " she says. " When you learn it, you carry yourself with a confidence - you dont allow yourself to get in a position to get attacked. You learn self-confidence, self-discipline and self-protection. " 

 Chris knows how intensive his training is, but hopes that instead of shying away from the challenge, more women choose to empower themselves with knowledge of self-protection.

 " People sense that and they dont want to mess with a woman whos like that, who has that kind of confidence level, " he says. " The world is becoming very volatile. Its out there - its down the street, its next door. " 

 Jennifer agrees, citing how many women who are just made to feel uncomfortable by a man, much less raped or attacked. " We want our children to get a good education, so we send them to school, " she says. " But we tell them all the time how dangerous the world is, and we dont equip them the skills to deal with it. " 

*Chris Garland's Excutive Martial Arts*
    850 Hillwood Plaza, Suite 8A
    615-356-3131      *Hapkido, Karate, kickboxing  which is right for you?* With so many martial arts places to choose from, its good to know which one you want before you sign up for a class. Many places will let you come in or sign up for a single session, so shop around to make sure you have a good rapport with the instructor and that the type of instruction meets your goals. 

 There are lots of reasons why people sign up for martial arts classes. Decide why you want to train, and finding a studio will become much easier.

   To help you on your quest, here are descriptions of four martial art forms and their benefits, courtesy of tkdtutor.com:

*Self-defense:* The purpose is to resolve a violent situation. The technique is for high-risk situations that must be resolved immediately.
*Self-discipline:* The most commercial schools, such as Taekwondo, Karate, Judo, Kung-Fu, and so on. The greatest benefits are found in these styles, such as exercise, self-confidence and mental-focus. These styles are also very social.
*Spiritual:* These develop inner peace, and include Tai Chi. These techniques do not teach self-defense.
*Sport:* Tournament fighting requires dedication and intensive practice. Entire martial art styles are dedicated to sport, such as the sport version of Taekwondo.


----------



## Sam

thats really really sad


----------



## Bammx2

Teaching special forces at 17...........

what a crock:shrug:

name and shame!
name and shame!


----------



## Aegis

Samurai did hapkido eh? 

The first thing that struck me about this thread was the sword. Specifically the grip. Finger pointing out like that = missing finger if you do it long enough! other than that it doesn't seem as atrociously bad as many.


----------



## RRouuselot

Aegis said:
			
		

> Samurai did hapkido eh?


  Yeah......I must have missed that part in my Japanese martial history lesson. 
    I guess in some parts of the US smoking crack is more prevalent than others.


----------



## RRouuselot

Here is another guy that has some outrageous claims and bogus rank.

http://www.tokoshi.com/dr__manson_bio.htm

[font=Arial, Helvetica]_ 


​ Bio for Dr. Tom Manson​  Dr. Manson began his martial arts career in 1971 in Chillicothe, Ohio. He started studying Seiei Kan Karate under Master Don Madden. In 1988 Dr. Manson had the good fortune to meet Master Merritt Stevens. Master Stevens teachings made him realize the study of Karate alone would not answer all of his self-defense questions. At this time Dr. Manson began the study of other martial arts and discovered the answers to many of his questions. To this day he still considers himself a student of martial arts. Dr. Manson has worked for fifteen years in the correctional system in Ohio. He began as a correctional officer at the Correction Reception Center. He then became a training officer at the Corrections Training Academy and presently is a training officer for the Division of Parole and Community Services. In 1995 Dr. Manson along with Shihan Tim Jones wrote the Response to Sexual Violence program currently taught by the State of Ohio Department of Corrections. He has taught countless correction officers, probation and parole officers as well as many members of various police and SWAT team members. Dr. Manson is certified as a Firearms Instructor, Edged Weapons Instructor, Pepper Spray Instructor and Field Tactics Instructor. He is in demand for seminars around the country. Dr. Manson has taken the skills he has learned and founded the Tokoshikan Bujutsu system. In 1998 he was awarded the title of "Soke" (founder or head of a martial arts system) by the Black Belt Board of Tokoshi Martial Arts Federation. Dr. Manson considers himself to be a student of martial arts as long as he lives. Some of his achievements are as follows:

  Founder of Tokoshikan Bujutsu​ Inducted into United States Martial Arts  Association Hall of Fame as Martial Arts Founder in August, 2000​ Inducted into World Martial Arts Hall of Fame as Headfounder of the year 2001 & 20th Century Contributions to the Martial Arts. Also awarded the title of Doctor and the rank of 10th Degree ​ *1) Jiaoshi* (master instructor) Tai  Chi/Qigong​ _[/font] [font=Arial, Helvetica] _ *  2)   9th Degree Black Belt Shotokan Karate*_[/font]​     [font=Arial, Helvetica] [/font] [font=Arial, Helvetica] _ *3)  **9th Degree Black Belt Jujitsu*_[/font]​     [font=Arial, Helvetica] [/font] [font=Arial, Helvetica] _ *6th Degree Black Belt Seiei Kan Karate*_[/font]​     [font=Arial, Helvetica] [/font] [font=Arial, Helvetica] _ *  4)   4th Degree Black Belt Kachido Aikijitsu*_[/font]​     [font=Arial, Helvetica] [/font] [font=Arial, Helvetica] _      2nd Degree Black Belt USJA Judo_[/font]​ -----------------------------

 1) Jysoshi in Chinese just means "teacher", it doesn't mean "master instructor. Yet another example of an incorrect use of an asian word. 

 2) Really? Impressive.....I wonder if the Shotokan Honbu knows about this....I doubt it since a 9th dan would make him the highest ranking person in Shotokan! 
    3) Really> what kind of Jujutsu and from whom?
    4) "kachido"....what is that suppose to be Japanese or something???

    and here is a link to one of his "Soke" buddies.
http://free.hostdepartment.com//K/KaizenDojo/index.html

  And another "Soke" sight on his links page

http://www.yamatanidojo.com/contents.htm

  Check out the Bios page


----------



## Aegis

34 years training and TWO 9th dan, a 10th dan and the titles "soke" and "doctor"...?

Where do you find them Robert?


----------



## Andrew Green

Sad thing is, after about 10 years of training, anyone with some skill, imagination and charisma can convince people with no training of just about anything as far as thier credentials go...

 Yes, a 9th dan Shotokan... and he is American...

 If your gonna claim a unrealistic rank at least make it a more obscure style, 5 minutes on the internet looking at Shotokan stuff would be enough to raise doubt, another 5 and it would be confirmed...


----------



## The Kai

Renshi Mobely-22 years old, and wearing a Kung Fu uniform


----------



## tshadowchaser

MOD note
READ this thread 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...t=fraud+busting


----------



## arnisador

Aegis said:
			
		

> "doctor"...?



Sadly, when I see someone in the martial arts calling themselves "Dr." it inclines me to think it's _more_ likely that they're a fraud. At least, that's been my experience... 

Much less so if they don't use the title to refer to themselves, but others just use it to refer to them.


----------



## Michael Billings

Thread locked per Operations Administrator.

 Violation of MartialTalk Fraud Busting Policy.

  -Michael Billings-
  --MT Super Moderator--


----------



## Seig

Michael Billings was absolutely correct in locking this thread and moving it for my review.

Upon discussion with Bob Hubbard and a review of the thread, I will reopen this thread provided it is limited to this particular individual or others making false Special Forces/Seal claims.

The subject of this thread has been verified as a fraud
http://sec-global.com/services/ctp/vsg/list.html
Therefore, members of this board are not fraud busting when discussing these individuals.

Seig
MT Ops Admin


----------



## RRouuselot

Seig said:
			
		

> Upon discussion with Bob Hubbard and a review of the thread, I will reopen this thread provided it is limited to this particular individual or others making false Special Forces/Seal claims.
> 
> The subject of this thread has been verified as a fraud
> http://sec-global.com/services/ctp/vsg/list.html
> Therefore, members of this board are not fraud busting when discussing these individuals.
> 
> Seig
> MT Ops Admin


 
 Just so I get this straight.....we have to limit our discussion to only the individual I first mentioned and anyone else claiming SF/SEALness????
 What about others mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Jaymeister

> I will reopen this thread provided it is limited to this particular individual or others making false Special Forces/Seal claims.    The subject of this thread has been verified as a fraud  http://sec-global.com/services/ctp/vsg/list.html  Therefore, members of this board are not fraud busting when discussing these individuals.


I think that says it all. The first guy has been proven to be a liar, so therefor you're not risking lawsuits for the site by bashing him.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I wonder if his grandpa is REALLY Vassar Clements?  If so, grandpappy might be interested in knowing his son is doing this.

For those that don't know, Clements is perhaps the greatest fiddle player in America.  I believe he's still alive...maybe not.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## pete

still alive, but not in the best of health... http://www.vassarclements.com/

gonna make sure i listen to 'old and in the way' again tonight.  for those who don't remember, this is a live recording from the 70's with jerry garcia on banjo.


http://www.vassarclements.com/


----------



## Tgace

Where is the line drawn between "fraud busting" and exposing some scam artist claiming 10 high degree black belts, Navy Seal history and the "death touch" ability drawn?

I fully realize the necessity to control rampant "fraud busting" activity because of the politics of MA being what it is, but sometimes if it "walks like a duck".......


----------



## arnisador

There are other boards that invite fraud-busting. Different spaces for different things...


----------



## Tgace

True.


----------



## DuckofDeath

I guess on this board you get to kick the fraud once he's already down...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MT's fraud policy is being reexamined.

There are many issues to consider. Legal, moral, ethical for example.
Scope of the "crime" for example.


From here, it's my personal opinion.
There is a difference between polite exaggeration, misunderstanding and attempting to correct ones deficiencies, and out right falsification, deception and lies.

I am more concerned with the fake military backgrounds, walls full of paper, and the guy claiming to be top-ranks selling tapes, dvds, books and touring, rather than a small town school owner who uses the "wrong" teacher title for his art with a "hall of fame" cert on his wall.
Frank Dux, Ashida Kim, etc are all "high profile".
"Bobs Dojo of Ninjer Death"...well...who cares, really?

Most of these clowns get more play from the busting than they would ever get otherwise.  MT's mission isn't to be "fraud info central".  The "Horror Stories" section was intended not to be a clearing house for fraud info, but to be a place where people could put their "bad experiences", ie: personal interaction tales.  Not random clowns one finds surfing around.  

There is ONE exception to that, and that is sexual preditors.
If an instructor has been CONVICTED (not arrested, accused, etc) of sexually related crimes (rape, molestation, contact, etc), then that should go out as far as possible.  Alot of the other stuff can be easily covered by pointing to various resources that track phoney vets, etc. combined with a detailed examination (without naming names) on what is and is not legit.

My opinion.  May or may not fit with current policy.


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> MT's fraud policy is being reexamined.
> 
> There are many issues to consider. Legal, moral, ethical for example.
> Scope of the "crime" for example.
> 
> 
> From here, it's my personal opinion.
> 1) There is a difference between polite exaggeration, misunderstanding and attempting to correct ones deficiencies, and out right falsification, deception and lies.
> 
> 2) I am more concerned with the fake military backgrounds, walls full of paper, and the guy claiming to be top-ranks selling tapes, dvds, books and touring, rather than a small town school owner who uses the "wrong" teacher title for his art with a "hall of fame" cert on his wall.
> Frank Dux, Ashida Kim, etc are all "high profile".
> "Bobs Dojo of Ninjer Death"...well...who cares, really?.


 


       1) polite exaggeration I dont really understand the nuance of this in regards to MA. 

 I can see if a woman claims she is 30 when in actual fact she maybe 35 could be considered polite exaggeration and a womans  prerogative, but a guy that lets say claims an 8th or 9th dan in Shotokan when he knows good and well he is not since that would make him one of the, if not THE, highest rank in Shotokan worldwide is not polite exaggeration but an outright lie. A woman can make a polite exaggeration about her age since it affects basically nobody, a guy claiming a high rank like 9th dan in Shotokan affects every student and perspective student he comes in contact with, not to mention the integrity of other martial artists they may have actually earned high rank.



 2) Fake military records are something law enforcement takes care of, fake martial arts ranks/training/claims/records are things other martial artists should take care of.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

2 people claim to be 9th.

1 has a series of tapes, a world wide organization, and travels the globe.
The other is located in Mayberry USA, teaches out of his garage, and does "tricks" to amuse the "locals".

Who's the bigger target?


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 2 people claim to be 9th.
> 
> 1 has a series of tapes, a world wide organization, and travels the globe.
> The other is located in Mayberry USA, teaches out of his garage, and does "tricks" to amuse the "locals".
> 
> Who's the bigger target?


 
 The guy that claims it on his website for the world to see.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thats not really an answer.
Say everything else is the same.


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Thats not really an answer.
> Say everything else is the same.


 Actually it is an answer to a hypothetical situation. 

Here is a non-hypothetical casethe 9th dan I mentioned at the beginning of this thread does use his fake rank as a marketing tool to give seminars and seems to be making money from it even though he is just a huckleberry. 



Here is part of his Mission Statement:



*1)[font=&quot]     [/font]**To host camps and seminars** to provide expert instruction to all members.**

    2) **To have a positive impact on the martial arts community by **teaching people about the values** of respect, courtesy and the self-confidence that comes from knowing how to protect yourself.**

    3) To provide a fair promotion system for all martial artists**.**

    4) **To be an organization that is free of politics and **egos**.*



1)[font=&quot]     [/font]and charging a fee for them

*2)[font=&quot]     [/font]*values like claiming something you are not???

*3)[font=&quot]     [/font]*The cons of giving rank to other styles has been discussed on other threads. 

*4)[font=&quot]     [/font]*egos like claiming various high dan ranks many of which can not be true.


 Granted he is not on the level of say Jack papa Stern or Michael J Davis but not everyone can be a "poster child".





What Jack Stern wants you to think he is:

http://www.kyha.net/awardsrecognition/



What jack Stern really is:

http://www.ohiotkd.net/taekwondoreporter/page5.htm





What Michael J Davis wants you to think he is:

http://budogeeks.tzo.com/bio.htm



The Traditional Arts Institute
   Tatsunote Hombu Dojo

(Hand of the Dragon School of the Way)

Biography of Michael J. Davis

Performing
   Jodan Mae Geri Keikomi
   Circa 1995

With over a quarter of a century of training in the combative and energetic arts, Sensei Davis holds the following ranks and instructor certifications in the following stated arts:

Yondan/Renshi, Ryukyu Kempo Karate-do
   Yondan/Renshi, Matsukaze Aikibudo
   Sandan, Torite-jutsu
   Nidan, Shotokan Karate-do
   Shodan, Hoshinroshiryu Jutaijutsu
   Chodan, Tae Kwon Do Chung Do Kwan
   Chodan, Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
   Lakan Dalawa, Modern Arnis
   Certified Instructor, Torite-jutsu
   Certified Instructor, Open Circle Fighting Method (OCFM)
   Certified Instructor (Level II), Lin Kong Jing Qigong
   Koshiki Usui Reiki Ryodo (Level II)

In addition to the arts listed above, Sensei Davis has trained in a variety of other arts with different instructors. The following is a list of arts that he has trained in, but not pursued any formal rank:

Okinawan Goju-ryu Karate-do (IOGKF and Jundokan)
   Chen Shi Taijiquan (Laojia Taolu Yi Lu, Er Lu/Pao Chui, Tui Shou, Chan Si Gong, and Sanshiba)
   Lam Shi Taijiquan (Small Circle Form)
   Matayoshi Kobudo
   Yang Shi Taijiquan (Traditional 108 posture form and modern 24 posture form)
   Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu
   Fujian Baihequan (White Crane Fist) Gongfu
   Bajiquan Gongfu (Eight Infinite Fist - Li Shu Wen lineage)
   Piquazhang Gongfu (Splitting/Deflecting Palm Style - Li Shu Wen lineage)
   Yiquan (Dachengquan) Gongfu

Sensei Davis is a firm believer in the martial and healing aspects of the energetic arts. With that in mind, the following is a list of the martial, health and healing arts that he has experience in:

Lin Kong Jing Qigong (Powerful Empty Force Energy Work - Richard Mooney lineage)
   Wuxing Qigong (5 Element Energy Work - Dr. Vince Black lineage)
   Soaring Crane Qigong (He Xiang Zhuang - Pang Ming lineage)
   Wild Goose Qigong (Dayan Qigong - Yang Meijun lineage)
   Iron Palm Qigong (Tie Sha Zhang - Ku Yu Cheung/Gu Ru Zhang lineage)
   Zhan Zhuang Qigong (Standing Stake Energy Work - Wang Xiang Zhai/Yu Yong Nian lineage)
   Dragon's Gate Complete Reality School of Taoism (Lung Men Chuan Chen Tao)
   Koshiki Usui Reiki Ryodo (Level II - Usui lineage)

Sensei Davis is also a firm believer in the power of the written word as a learning tool. He has been asked to share his knowledge and information in this manner on many occasions. The following is a list of his publication credits:

Co-author of the Dragon Society International's Torite-jutsu Reference Manual (authored the chapter on the 5 Elements or Gyogo/Wuxing)

Kata Analysis
   Martial Arts Illustrated (09/2004, Vol. 17 No. 4)

The Case for the 5 Elements in Vital Point Study: An Open Response to Rick Clark
   (Currently under development)

An Introduction to Traditional Chinese Medicine in the Martial Arts
   Black Book Fall/Winter 1997

Tori Technique #1 (Brush/Grab/Strike)
   Combat Magazine (Vol. 24, No. 11)
   Dragon Society International Webpage

Point Analysis: GB-20
   Combat Magazine (Vol. 1, No. 1)
   Dragon Chronicles (4th Quarter 1997)
   Dragon Society International Webpage

Other points of interest concerning Sensei Davis and his accomplishments within the martial arts community are as follows:

One of the first six (6) people to ever be awarded a yudansha ranking in Torite-jutsu.

One of the first five (5) people to ever be awarded an instructor certification (menkyo) in Torite-jutsu.

Has traveled nationally and internationally teaching or assisting with the teaching of seminars on vital points or related topics.

First American to be awared instructor certification in the Open Circle Fighting Method (OCFM) by the Open Circle Institute (OCI).

*Appointed to the Dragon Society International (DSI) research team by Professor Rick Moneymaker.*

*Appointed by Dr. Glenn Morris to serve as an ambassador between the Dragon Society International and the Hoshinroshiryu.*

1999 inductee to the world Martial Arts Hall of Fame (Martial Artist of the Year).

Appeared in numerous video training tapes distributed nationally and internationally.

Written numerous articles that have been published nationally and internationally.

Has trained law enforcement officers from the federal, state and local level in the use of vital points.

Has had live-in students (uchideshi) from both the US and Europe come live and train with him for advanced knowledge.





What Michael J Davis really is:

http://sec-global.com/services/ctp/vsg/relics/MJD.html



Name: DAVIS, MICHAEL JAMES
   D.O.B.: 06-11-65
   Last Known Location: HOUSTON,  TX. (Previously KNOXVILLE, TN)
   E-mail: mjsonar@hotmail.com
shijing19@hotmail.com
 Narr: AuthentiSEAL webmaster Liz Logan's former beau (she thought he was a former SEAL until she discovered VeriSEAL and we told her otherwise). Davis claimed BUD/S class "1176" until it was pointed out to him that there was no such class. He quickly revised his claim to class "176". Unfortunately for him, he wasn't in that class either. He bills himself as a martial arts grand superstar (master of the super secret Chinese Death Touch, of course) and claims to be a one-time ace operator at SEAL Team SIX and an attachment to JSOC in the early 1980s until he supposedly "blew out a knee" on a HALO. When he learned that his name had been posted in the Hall of Shame he contacted us with a long, Clintonesque diatribe about how our information was "incorrect". However, he stopped short of stating that he had never claimed to be a SEAL, 

primarily because he is still spinning this lie to his friends and colleagues. He proceeded to inform them -- with an ever-increasing variety of BS -- that this was all simply a "misunderstanding".
 He then threatened to sue us along with nearly half of the world's population. In a frantic attempt to discover who blew the lid off his dirty little SEAL lie, Davis has even gone so far as to threaten blackmail against acquaintances of his with whom we've never had contact.
 During the time Davis claims he was in the Teams, he was actually in prison for armed robbery of a bowling alley (Can you say "Born to Lose"?).

   UPDATE: *Davis** was expelled from the Dragon Society International and fired from his job following his exposure as a slimy, lying ex-con and phony SEAL.* Look for him to resurface in the future after fabricating a new "history" for himself, most likely under an alias. He'd better try plastic surgery, too, 'cause his photo is staying right here. Some law enforcement agencies are also looking at him now regarding some "questionable" activities we will not mention here. And, in case you're wondering, we're also curious about whether he's a felon in possession of any firearms. Probably. He's already proven he's too dumb to know when to quit.
 This scumbag was just begging for the endoscopic treatment so we sincerely hope he's enjoying it. We do aim to please. Until he straightens up and flies right, we'll let you know what dishonorable deeds he perpetrates next.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

it appears as though the guy in your first post has his webpage down for maintainence.......hmmm


----------



## RRouuselot

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> it appears as though the guy in your first post has his webpage down for maintainence.......hmmm


 
 interesting.........


----------



## Seig

Please be careful of copyright laws when posting things from websites.


----------



## RRouuselot

OH it doesn't get any sweeter than this people...........

 an update from my pals at VeriSEAL

 Enjoy......

http://www.nashvillescene.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?story=This_Week:News:Cover_Story


----------



## clfsean

Precious... artyon:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Now THAT is fair and balanced reporting.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## dearnis.com

People just go right on amazing me.......


----------



## Tgace

> What's maddening about Garland, many people say, is that there's no need for him to fabricate stories. It's not like he's been holed up in a Maryland Farms office building for the last 10 years. Garland has lived an exciting and compelling life, rife with danger and far-flung adventure. He trained special operations soldiers, including Navy SEALS, in Kuwait from January to May of 2003, while scud missiles were landing perilously close by.


Now even this little bit of supposedly "true history" makes me wonder. I dont believe (not 100% positive) that any SCUDS were fired in the 2nd Iraq war. Well, maybe Im wrong on that one....
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3723/is_200401/ai_n9369284

And whats with all the Japanese flavor to a Korean stylist???


----------



## Tgace

BTW is he one hairy dude or what?


----------



## DuckofDeath

Too bad the _Nashville Scene_ reporter didn't interview Omega, one of the Bullshido mods who had the good fortune to be present at a Chris Garland exhibition.  According to Omega, Garland boogied onstage to hiphop/techno music, mouthing "We do this for real!"  He taped a cucumber onto a woman's arm, cut it with a sword, cut her in the process, and then blamed her for the injury, accusing her of moving during the stunt.  He had a man hold an apple in his mouth and then proceeded to knock the poor dope out with nunchaku; presumably the intent of the stunt was to knock the apple out of his mouth with the nunchaku.  And finally, he clutched a small live bird in his fist and broke a suspended board; unfortunately his little avian assistant did not survive the stunt.

Just the kind of man we need in the world's hot spots...


----------



## arnisador

Wow, that's classic.


----------



## Simon Curran

Some people just lead very sad lives obviously, if they need to make up stuff like that.


----------



## hong kong fooey

wow . thats crazy


----------



## Cujo

I wish I could say that I'm surprised, but sadly I'm not.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## aznzishu

I may be a lil too late on posting this.. but.. i shall reveal to whomever is still curious about this Chris Garland
u see why i have the truth? cuz i am trained by his top student, and i've met Chris himself...
heh... however anything said is not gonna be good
yes, i not sure if his history is true, however, Chris is really a extremely dangerous man, if u ever seen his videos, and from wat my trainer/close friend told me, Chris is the 2nd hardest kick he's known besides a certain Grandmaster of Hapkido, Chris is extremely a true martial artistist.. he does currently train special forces in such, i intended to join his school, however it was an invite private one only, except my frriend/trainer invited.. but it all changed...
when one day, not too long ago i walked up to the dojo, Chris came up to me (bein a 5'7 man, and very hairy) i then asked if my friend, his student was there
Chris told me why? the guy was sleepin inside
i was in emergency need of a phone, Chris kept harrasing me about how the person i was lookin for was asleep inside, however he offered me a quarter, but i did not take it, he basically called me out cuz the way i dressed, said i was a "shiftless or ********" person and told me to get out, that's his dojo, and he's my friend's teacher, and he doesnt want my friend hanging around "shiftless or ********" people, and told me not to come bak
all this becuz i wanted to borrow a phone.. i kept apologizing of bein a bothersome to him and suggested i could just go somewhere else, but he kept me there questioning me and insulting me
geesh, he's such an *******... i lost all respect for him, he thinks too high of things, he's no difference than those stuck up prideful martial art masters out there, i was warned before that Chris was something like this, but i didnt thnk it was that bad... i looked like did at the time cuz of a certain hard day work at a certain job.. watever.. dont judge a book by it's cover.. ever


----------



## MA-Caver

This guy is right along the same lines as that one who claims to have those "no-touch knock-outs." 
Something tells me these guys watch way too much Hong Kong cinema and get a bit of training and think all of the sudden they're masters of this and that art. 
"by 17 was infantry in the army, training special forces." Geez and the base commander let this *kid *on the grounds because he was such a bad ***. The older members of the SF unit actually allowed themselves to be trained by a 17 yr. old, dispite their own years in combat and life threatening situations. Sheesh. (  )
If anyone of ANY level of common sense heard this they'd know that he was full of it. I've caver friends who are of the special forces unit based out of Camp Williams in Utah. I've several other friends who were Viet vets  scattered across the country who were SF themselves. They'd probably laugh in this guy's face and walk away ... not even bothering to try and take this guy on... it'd be a laughable excercise in simplicity. 
But there are the gullible, there are the stupids who'd fall for this type of self-hype. We (members of MT) can only hope to educate as many as we can your respective schools/dojos so that thousands of dollars (and probably lives) will be saved.


----------



## theletch1

MA-Caver said:


> But there are the gullible, there are the stupids who'd fall for this type of self-hype. We (members of MT) can only hope to educate as many as we can your respective schools/dojos so that thousands of dollars (and probably lives) will be saved.


If Bob ever comes up with a mission statement for MT this should be at the head of the paragraph.


----------



## Jonathan

DuckofDeath said:


> Just the kind of man we need in the world's hot spots...


 
That's right!  Totally right!  We need him to teach... XTREEEEEME AIKIHAPJITSUKIDO!

Dispense with the _kiais_ of lesser, traditional and 'time-tested' styles!  Instead, amaze your friends and strike fear into the hearts of your opponents with his patented BOO-YAH!

You hear me?  BOO-YAH!

He does this for real!  No stunts!  No tricks!  Excessive and ham-handed application of force at all times!  Come in, try a demo, get kicked in the nuts!

BOO-YAAAAAH!!!!

(And yes... I'm being sarchastic for those watching from home... even if I'm over a year late... )


----------



## koimaster

RRouuselot said:


> Actually it is an answer to a hypothetical situation.
> 
> Here is a non-hypothetical casethe 9th dan I mentioned at the beginning of this thread does use his fake rank as a marketing tool to give seminars and seems to be making money from it even though he is just a huckleberry.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is part of his Mission Statement:
> 
> 
> 
> *1)**To host camps and seminars** to provide expert instruction to all members.**
> 
> 2) **To have a positive impact on the martial arts community by **teaching people about the values** of respect, courtesy and the self-confidence that comes from knowing how to protect yourself.**
> 
> 3) To provide a fair promotion system for all martial artists**.**
> 
> 4) **To be an organization that is free of politics and **egos**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 1)and charging a fee for them
> 
> *2)*values like claiming something you are not???
> 
> *3)*The cons of giving rank to other styles has been discussed on other threads.
> 
> *4)*egos like claiming various high dan ranks many of which can not be true.
> 
> 
> Granted he is not on the level of say Jack papa Stern or Michael J Davis but not everyone can be a "poster child".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jack Stern wants you to think he is:
> 
> http://www.kyha.net/awardsrecognition/
> 
> 
> 
> What jack Stern really is:
> 
> http://www.ohiotkd.net/taekwondoreporter/page5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Michael J Davis wants you to think he is:
> 
> http://budogeeks.tzo.com/bio.htm
> 
> 
> 
> The Traditional Arts Institute
> Tatsunote Hombu Dojo
> 
> (Hand of the Dragon School of the Way)
> 
> Biography of Michael J. Davis
> 
> Performing
> Jodan Mae Geri Keikomi
> Circa 1995
> 
> With over a quarter of a century of training in the combative and energetic arts, Sensei Davis holds the following ranks and instructor certifications in the following stated arts:
> 
> Yondan/Renshi, Ryukyu Kempo Karate-do
> Yondan/Renshi, Matsukaze Aikibudo
> Sandan, Torite-jutsu
> Nidan, Shotokan Karate-do
> Shodan, Hoshinroshiryu Jutaijutsu
> Chodan, Tae Kwon Do Chung Do Kwan
> Chodan, Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
> Lakan Dalawa, Modern Arnis
> Certified Instructor, Torite-jutsu
> Certified Instructor, Open Circle Fighting Method (OCFM)
> Certified Instructor (Level II), Lin Kong Jing Qigong
> Koshiki Usui Reiki Ryodo (Level II)
> 
> In addition to the arts listed above, Sensei Davis has trained in a variety of other arts with different instructors. The following is a list of arts that he has trained in, but not pursued any formal rank:
> 
> Okinawan Goju-ryu Karate-do (IOGKF and Jundokan)
> Chen Shi Taijiquan (Laojia Taolu Yi Lu, Er Lu/Pao Chui, Tui Shou, Chan Si Gong, and Sanshiba)
> Lam Shi Taijiquan (Small Circle Form)
> Matayoshi Kobudo
> Yang Shi Taijiquan (Traditional 108 posture form and modern 24 posture form)
> Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu
> Fujian Baihequan (White Crane Fist) Gongfu
> Bajiquan Gongfu (Eight Infinite Fist - Li Shu Wen lineage)
> Piquazhang Gongfu (Splitting/Deflecting Palm Style - Li Shu Wen lineage)
> Yiquan (Dachengquan) Gongfu
> 
> Sensei Davis is a firm believer in the martial and healing aspects of the energetic arts. With that in mind, the following is a list of the martial, health and healing arts that he has experience in:
> 
> Lin Kong Jing Qigong (Powerful Empty Force Energy Work - Richard Mooney lineage)
> Wuxing Qigong (5 Element Energy Work - Dr. Vince Black lineage)
> Soaring Crane Qigong (He Xiang Zhuang - Pang Ming lineage)
> Wild Goose Qigong (Dayan Qigong - Yang Meijun lineage)
> Iron Palm Qigong (Tie Sha Zhang - Ku Yu Cheung/Gu Ru Zhang lineage)
> Zhan Zhuang Qigong (Standing Stake Energy Work - Wang Xiang Zhai/Yu Yong Nian lineage)
> Dragon's Gate Complete Reality School of Taoism (Lung Men Chuan Chen Tao)
> Koshiki Usui Reiki Ryodo (Level II - Usui lineage)
> 
> Sensei Davis is also a firm believer in the power of the written word as a learning tool. He has been asked to share his knowledge and information in this manner on many occasions. The following is a list of his publication credits:
> 
> Co-author of the Dragon Society International's Torite-jutsu Reference Manual (authored the chapter on the 5 Elements or Gyogo/Wuxing)
> 
> Kata Analysis
> Martial Arts Illustrated (09/2004, Vol. 17 No. 4)
> 
> The Case for the 5 Elements in Vital Point Study: An Open Response to Rick Clark
> (Currently under development)
> 
> An Introduction to Traditional Chinese Medicine in the Martial Arts
> Black Book Fall/Winter 1997
> 
> Tori Technique #1 (Brush/Grab/Strike)
> Combat Magazine (Vol. 24, No. 11)
> Dragon Society International Webpage
> 
> Point Analysis: GB-20
> Combat Magazine (Vol. 1, No. 1)
> Dragon Chronicles (4th Quarter 1997)
> Dragon Society International Webpage
> 
> Other points of interest concerning Sensei Davis and his accomplishments within the martial arts community are as follows:
> 
> One of the first six (6) people to ever be awarded a yudansha ranking in Torite-jutsu.
> 
> One of the first five (5) people to ever be awarded an instructor certification (menkyo) in Torite-jutsu.
> 
> Has traveled nationally and internationally teaching or assisting with the teaching of seminars on vital points or related topics.
> 
> First American to be awared instructor certification in the Open Circle Fighting Method (OCFM) by the Open Circle Institute (OCI).
> 
> *Appointed to the Dragon Society International (DSI) research team by Professor Rick Moneymaker.*
> 
> *Appointed by Dr. Glenn Morris to serve as an ambassador between the Dragon Society International and the Hoshinroshiryu.*
> 
> 1999 inductee to the world Martial Arts Hall of Fame (Martial Artist of the Year).
> 
> Appeared in numerous video training tapes distributed nationally and internationally.
> 
> Written numerous articles that have been published nationally and internationally.
> 
> Has trained law enforcement officers from the federal, state and local level in the use of vital points.
> 
> Has had live-in students (uchideshi) from both the US and Europe come live and train with him for advanced knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Michael J Davis really is:
> 
> http://sec-global.com/services/ctp/vsg/relics/MJD.html
> 
> 
> 
> Name: DAVIS, MICHAEL JAMES
> D.O.B.: 06-11-65
> Last Known Location: HOUSTON,  TX. (Previously KNOXVILLE, TN)
> E-mail: mjsonar@hotmail.com
> shijing19@hotmail.com
> Narr: AuthentiSEAL webmaster Liz Logan's former beau (she thought he was a former SEAL until she discovered VeriSEAL and we told her otherwise). Davis claimed BUD/S class "1176" until it was pointed out to him that there was no such class. He quickly revised his claim to class "176". Unfortunately for him, he wasn't in that class either. He bills himself as a martial arts grand superstar (master of the super secret Chinese Death Touch, of course) and claims to be a one-time ace operator at SEAL Team SIX and an attachment to JSOC in the early 1980s until he supposedly "blew out a knee" on a HALO. When he learned that his name had been posted in the Hall of Shame he contacted us with a long, Clintonesque diatribe about how our information was "incorrect". However, he stopped short of stating that he had never claimed to be a SEAL,
> 
> primarily because he is still spinning this lie to his friends and colleagues. He proceeded to inform them -- with an ever-increasing variety of BS -- that this was all simply a "misunderstanding".
> He then threatened to sue us along with nearly half of the world's population. In a frantic attempt to discover who blew the lid off his dirty little SEAL lie, Davis has even gone so far as to threaten blackmail against acquaintances of his with whom we've never had contact.
> During the time Davis claims he was in the Teams, he was actually in prison for armed robbery of a bowling alley (Can you say "Born to Lose"?).
> 
> UPDATE: *Davis** was expelled from the Dragon Society International and fired from his job following his exposure as a slimy, lying ex-con and phony SEAL.* Look for him to resurface in the future after fabricating a new "history" for himself, most likely under an alias. He'd better try plastic surgery, too, 'cause his photo is staying right here. Some law enforcement agencies are also looking at him now regarding some "questionable" activities we will not mention here. And, in case you're wondering, we're also curious about whether he's a felon in possession of any firearms. Probably. He's already proven he's too dumb to know when to quit.
> This scumbag was just begging for the endoscopic treatment so we sincerely hope he's enjoying it. We do aim to please. Until he straightens up and flies right, we'll let you know what dishonorable deeds he perpetrates next.




Sorry to bring this one up again but...... I run a watch forum and the Michael Davis referred to here is the Admin for watchgeeks and an on TV personality for Invicta Watches, appearing on shopnbc. I was sent this link to this topic along with a few others and I posted them. The item that caught most of the attention was the alleged arrest for breaking into a pharmacy. I took a lot of flack from my own members on it so I checked the records through a friend in law enforcement. If this is the same person, same DOB, lived in Norwood Georgia in the years after 2001 and before that Texas, he does not have a criminal record unless it is expunged that we can find.

Related to the other claims about him, he has told me in emails that he knew stuff about the military including items related to SOF but never claimed to be a SEAL. He did have a good buddy on the forums who was recently exposed Ken at 3t and myself as a phony Air Force PJ. That person is Sean Adams of Nashville.

Again my apologies for bringing this back up but I did want to make certain that we were talking about the same man in regards to the alleged crimes. I bear this man no love and in fact he along withJim Skelton aka corona Gorda tried to silence me about speaking out against them. It fits the MO of people like Michael Davis. He has tried to silence several others and I have the emails to back up those claims. In one incident, he claims to have taped an interstate phone call in an attempt to blackmail them into silence. That email he sent is in the link provided.
http://watchlords.forumotion.net/t1...r-of-inivicta-a-former-navy-seal-stolen-valor


----------



## MA-Caver

This is one of the reasons why I love MT... helps sort out the b.s that is sadly present in the MA world. 
I know that at least I can come here and ask about this or that instructor and get a good line on the individual or at least a guide as to where to look. 

It's guys like these that truly give MA a bad name.


----------



## koimaster

MA-Caver said:


> This is one of the reasons why I love MT... helps sort out the b.s that is sadly present in the MA world.
> I know that at least I can come here and ask about this or that instructor and get a good line on the individual or at least a guide as to where to look.
> 
> It's guys like these that truly give MA a bad name.




Well I am not a martial arts expert. I am limited by what I learned in the service many years ago. My purpose was to correct or try to have someone investigate further the claim made about a crime. 

To that end, I have been in contact with Steve Waterman who knew of this guy.

This is the thread causing havoc at my place.

http://watchlords.forumotion.net/t1...r-of-inivicta-a-former-navy-seal-stolen-valor


----------



## koimaster

koimaster said:


> Well I am not a martial arts expert. I am limited by what I learned in the service many years ago. My purpose was to correct or try to have someone investigate further the claim made about a crime.
> 
> To that end, I have been in contact with Steve Waterman who knew of this guy.
> 
> This is the thread causing havoc at my place.
> 
> http://watchlords.forumotion.net/t1...r-of-inivicta-a-former-navy-seal-stolen-valor





I just received these minutes ago. He is indeed a convicted felon.


----------

